# Moutain lion



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Saw a programe on your native lion the other night good looking animal although some may see it as a pest

already had a quick drawing of one so thought I would give it a shot for a topper so the state of play is after half hour work just doing it whilst the paint dries on the mallards

Drawing








Blank cut out








Nearly in the round


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmmmm, American mountain lion... Next you'll be doing rustic sticks if you're not careful ;-)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you have such a rich abundance of wild life that would make great toppers

but there are European mountain lions or pumas as well the American one tends to be larger with the larger ones being in the north . the range is from Canada down to south America larger range


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I was wondering if you had them there too. Can't wait to see it done.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great start cobalt. Look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

No there isn't any here there just in the east of Europe Like the bears and beavers wolf there all extinct here whichis a pity

There is however is beavers now just a few pairs that had escaped from somewhere and have made there home in Scotland and seem to be okay


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks to be the start of another great piece. I remember u saying U got your lime by the plank. How thick is the lime U cut your toppers from?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the planks of lime I buy are 2inches thick rough sawn.so they usually work out at 2.25 inches thick so I usually get 8 ft lengths the width depends on the tree .There air dried .

I wouldn't by planned wood bit pointless if your caving it

But I can get most english woods from this supplier with a few exotic types .Its just a saw mill slicing up trees .

like most mills you buy it in cubic feet

I think this lion may have been better in a slightly thicker wood its just that this size is all I have left

most of the toppers I do usually require a 2 inch thick but the advantage of buying planks I can get any length and width I want .

A duck for instance would be 5 inch in width 4 inches in depth

the lion is approx. 5.25 inches by 4inches all cut from a 2 inch rough sawn plank

the griffin was something like 7 inches by 4 x 2 inches

so by buying planks gives a greater choice of what I carve


----------

